# Shopping For 2021.5 Atlas 3.6 R Line



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Hey All, 
So the time has come to return my wife’s Subby Forester. I set a time last weekend to drive an Atlas: wow I was completely blown away.
First the front R line number looks really good. Gives the car a better look. Inside, the seats are beyond comfortable. This is one of two complaints I have about the forester: seats are punishing to the butt. The Atlas has such comfortable cushion I can drive for hours and not be tired. 
I can sit and write endless sentences about it but you all know what the Atlas is capable of.
So I am shopping for one and since I am in rip off SoCal all dealers are marking up the cars lol. What a joke. Anyways, once I get a good deal i will post some photos.


----------



## VR6God18 (Jan 13, 2005)

At the moment all used car prices are kind of through the roof. Good time to sell but bad time to buy unless its new in some cases.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, the local places here (near Boston) that usually advertise discounts are not and they honestly don't appear to have more or less inventory than they did earlier this year when we bought. That doesn't mean they won't deal, just not advertised. Likely trying to capitalize on the chip shortage and hope to scare customers into thinking that there are not a lot of cars available even though that doesn't appear to be a problem with VW. We ended up around 13 - 13.5% off MSRP which was good enough for us, maybe could have done better but for the exact color combo and trim level we wanted (21.5 SEL R-Line in Racing Green with Mauro Brown interior), it was not something normally on the lots. We found a dealer that had it allocated and waited several weeks.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Excellent price. I don’t mind driving to get a good discount. I am getting 13% off X3 30e and the payment is way cheaper than what the VW dealers are quoting.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

eatrach said:


> Excellent price. I don’t mind driving to get a good discount. I am getting 13% off X3 30e and the payment is way cheaper than what the VW dealers are quoting.


Not to rain on anyone’s parade, but X3 technically (not practically) is three times of a car compared to Atlas. It is RWD platform, much better engine, superb transmission etc. If practicality is not priority, go 30e (actually go X3 40i). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

OP

I just bought my ASC a few weeks ago, not R model but they had one, V6, 4 motion w/technology and got $3200 ($2700 then additional $500 from VW) off sticker from Neftin in Thousand Oaks. Ironically they traded the R model for mine which came from Galpin as the R model did not have the 4 motion I wanted and, IMHO, I did not care about the bling only difference of the R line but if that is your thing go for it.

Inventory is tight and dealers are hesitant in dealer trades but they do them to make a sale. Galpin is one of the larger dealerships but just go online and filter what you want and it shows what dealership has what on their lot. You can enter miles you are willing to go in their search function


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Chimera21 said:


> OP
> 
> I just bought my ASC a few weeks ago, not R model but they had one, V6, 4 motion w/technology and got $3200 ($2700 then additional $500 from VW) off sticker from Neftin in Thousand Oaks. Ironically they traded the R model for mine which came from Galpin as the R model did not have the 4 motion I wanted and, IMHO, I did not care about the bling only difference of the R line but if that is your thing go for it.
> 
> Inventory is tight and dealers are hesitant in dealer trades but they do them to make a sale. Galpin is one of the larger dealerships but just go online and filter what you want and it shows what dealership has what on their lot. You can enter miles you are willing to go in their search function


First Congratulations.
Second, inventory is tight; however, I am not one of those that will make hasty decisions. I take my time and think it through. If a good deal comes through then I will jump on it. 
I will check out Galpin VW. Ironically, I used to work for Galpin Ford way back in the late 90s. 😬
Thanks for the info


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

eatrach said:


> Hey All,
> So the time has come to return my wife’s Subby Forester. I set a time last weekend to drive an Atlas: wow I was completely blown away.
> First the front R line number looks really good. Gives the car a better look. Inside, the seats are beyond comfortable. This is one of two complaints I have about the forester: seats are punishing to the butt. The Atlas has such comfortable cushion I can drive for hours and not be tired.
> I can sit and write endless sentences about it but you all know what the Atlas is capable of.
> So I am shopping for one and since I am in rip off SoCal all dealers are marking up the cars lol. What a joke. Anyways, once I get a good deal i will post some photos.


Demand is high right now for any 2021.5 4motion R-line below an SEL Premium trim. (at least in Texas) Every one I have inquired about has either just sold, or gets sold within the week. Not sure you would settle for FWD instead of 4motion (I assumed you wanted 4motions since you are coming from a Forester). Many more FWD R-lines are available.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

edyvw said:


> Not to rain on anyone’s parade, but X3 technically (not practically) is three times of a car compared to Atlas. It is RWD platform, much better engine, superb transmission etc. If practicality is not priority, go 30e (actually go X3 40i).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are probably right regarding X3 quality. However, if we are comparing Apples to Apples, the BMW model that would match the Atlas in size is going to be 2x the price of the Atlas.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> You are probably right regarding X3 quality. However, if we are comparing Apples to Apples, the BMW model that would match the Atlas in size is going to be 2x the price of the Atlas.


Of course. Actually, BMW doesn’t have anything in line up that matches Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Demand is high right now for any 2021.5 4motion R-line below an SEL Premium trim. (at least in Texas) Every one I have inquired about has either just sold, or gets sold within the week. Not sure you would settle for FWD instead of 4motion (I assumed you wanted 4motions since you are coming from a Forester). Many more FWD R-lines are available.


Well demand is high but I don’t think people will pay the mark up on a VW.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

Supply & demand...although I did pay $3200 under "sticker" a few weeks ago you just have to shop around. Likely some markets are more lean than others in terms of inventory but FWIW I just did a search on VW site when I was looking and saw several available everywhere but only a couple color/equipped the way I wanted. That narrowed the inventory considerably


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Chimera21 said:


> Supply & demand...although I did pay $3200 under "sticker" a few weeks ago you just have to shop around. Likely some markets are more lean than others in terms of inventory but FWIW I just did a search on VW site when I was looking and saw several available everywhere but only a couple color/equipped the way I wanted. That narrowed the inventory considerably


Yes you are right. People meant them but not going to pay the price. I did get $3750 off and another dealer $4k off.


----------



## captnemo (Mar 24, 2021)

I needed a new car and bought a 2121.5 cross sport sel premium 4motion R-line about 5-6 weeks ago in northern IL. I got a fair deal I thought with $6500 off sticker price. I like the car so far and happy with my purchase. When I bought it, 5 local VW dealerships had anywhere from 2 to 4 fully loaded R-lines on the lot. Not sure how many they have currently in stock. Guess I bought at the right time.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

captnemo said:


> I needed a new car and bought a 2121.5 cross sport sel premium 4motion R-line about 5-6 weeks ago in northern IL. I got a fair deal I thought with $6500 off sticker price. I like the car so far and happy with my purchase. When I bought it, 5 local VW dealerships had anywhere from 2 to 4 fully loaded R-lines on the lot. Not sure how many they have currently in stock. Guess I bought at the right time.


Good pricing and congratulations


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Just to update, so after much consideration I ended up buying a Tiguan R line SEL 4 motion. The atlas was too big for my wife. I purchased it from a dealer in San Jose and got a great discount on it. It was the only one on the lot. But they have other Tiguans as Wells as Atlas’. If anyone interested in purchasing a VW from the Bay Area drop me a pm and I will reply with the name and number of the sales associate.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations on the new Volkswagen Tiguan! I think you will like it better than the Forester it is replacing.  

🍺


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats OP if I didnt need the space Tiguan may have fit the bill, heck may still get one for the wifes daily. 



edyvw said:


> Not to rain on anyone’s parade, but X3 technically (not practically) is three times of a car compared to Atlas. It is RWD platform, much better engine, superb transmission etc. If practicality is not priority, go 30e (actually go X3 40i).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure it really does anything better unless you pay $60k for the M40. I could care less how fast an SUV is, I have other vehicles for speed. 



Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> You are probably right regarding X3 quality. However, if we are comparing Apples to Apples, the BMW model that would match the Atlas in size is going to be 2x the price of the Atlas.


At least and not have as much room. 



edyvw said:


> Of course. Actually, BMW doesn’t have anything in line up that matches Atlas.


True X7 is close but its uglier than sin and over $100k decked out.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Congratulations on the new Volkswagen Tiguan! I think you will like it better than the Forester it is replacing.
> 
> 🍺


Thank you. I love the car so far.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

skydaman said:


> Congrats OP if I didnt need the space Tiguan may have fit the bill, heck may still get one for the wifes daily.


Car is fun to drive. I love the transmission better than that CVT. And less body roll than the Forester.


----------



## cookie monster 88 (Jul 3, 2021)

Wow u
You guys got great deals. I had to pay MSRP last week. Hardly any 4Motion SEL in socal. None of the dealers would budge and some were asking $1k-$3k above sticker. Way cheaper than the Kia/Hyundai that people are paying 10k above sticker for.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

What's the Costco discount on them?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

cookie monster 88 said:


> Wow u
> You guys got great deals. I had to pay MSRP last week. Hardly any 4Motion SEL in socal. None of the dealers would budge and some were asking $1k-$3k above sticker. Way cheaper than the Kia/Hyundai that people are paying 10k above sticker for.


That’s why I went to San Jose to buy the Tiguan .


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

VR6God18 said:


> At the moment all used car prices are kind of through the roof. Good time to sell but bad time to buy unless its new in some cases.


Best bet is to go online and look around. Pickin's are slim. I'm in MA and found what I wanted at a good price in NJ with free delivery two days ago. Other good options were MD and the Midwest. Consider a road trip if you can find a deal that will save you a few thousand buckets.

I know guys that purchase cars to convert in racecars, they always go looking in the middle of no where dealers for the best deals. Don't shop local for the car, every dealer in the country is at your finger tips online.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

Supply & demand.....many markets simply don't have any inventory. The ones that do know what they have so "deals" are likely sticker or more. Not unlike housing market


----------

